# 1/26 Early Fishing and Boat Shows



## costefishnt

well, i am now a basketball coach for 6-7 year olds and our first gmae is sat morning, however boat and puller will be waxed and shiney and will be in attendance at the only show that matters. see yall sat.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> the only show that matters. see yall sat.


The Curtis Show? I know I always find it entertaining ;D


----------



## ucfsae81

I'm down, i need to test out my custom rod my finance(wife) got me for Christmas


----------



## brew1891

i'm down for that...may have an open seat but that has yet to be determined


----------



## Ron_W.

A forum get togather asures my boss will want me to work overtime. So I will be fishing sunday.


----------



## Garry

Sophie and I would like to go out but we can't take the boat out due to the truck being out of commission.........  Unless someone can take me or if Sophie wants to go....... probably just me.... :


----------



## Tom_C

I'll be at the shows and will see if Lorrie can give up [smiley=sleep1.gif] to do some fishing.


----------



## JRH

I'll be out on Sat., but will opt for some warm beer and cold food at JB's instead of lookin at purdy new botes. 

To those that go, take some pictures!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> warm beer and cold food at JB's


Our food will be warm and there might be a few free cold beers around if you ask ;D


----------



## JRH

> a few free cold beers around if you ask



Yeah, but do I have to wrestle them from Curtis?? [smiley=chuck.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Bring some volleyballs and you can give him a six pack 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI6pa_Tl13k


----------



## phishphood

Third annual Bama Backstrap Blast for me. Venison, it's what's for dinner.

Sure hate to miss the Gheenoe show.


----------



## aaronshore

I'm gonna stop by the Flyfisherman.


----------



## MATT

Tom, what ramp will you be going from?
long drive from South Florida but we are tring to get there before lunch time.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am going to go out of Parish Park or Peacocks Pocket if the wind is right.


----------

